# Your skin care splurge?



## woolybully (Oct 29, 2006)

We all do it. Save for that good-to-the-last-drop beauty necessity; that product you'd never admit to being hopelessly addicted to despite its price. SO -- What's your beauty splurge??

Besides a dermotologist, I'd have to say La Mer. From La Prarie, Revive, Estee Lauder, to Oil of Olay, it's the best. What can I say...my skin knows what it likes?!


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 29, 2006)

ATM I don't have one... Unless you count my foundations LOL! If things go as I'm thinking they will, it might be a whole skincare regimen by DHC LOL!


----------



## kaeisme (Oct 29, 2006)

Philosophy products..I love em'


----------



## goddess13 (Oct 29, 2006)

At the moment, I don't really have one.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 29, 2006)

It would be the Bobbi Brown Buffing Beads. They are expensive but IMO, they have made my skin a lot better.


----------



## Kathy (Oct 29, 2006)

Ditto on La Mer. It makes my skin so soft. Or Freeze 24/7 Anti-Wrinkle Cream works awesome too. The prices though. Ouch! I don't use everyday to stretch it out cause I just can't afford to buy it all the time.


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 29, 2006)

I'd have to say...the Gingerbread Man scrub by Philosophy or Pumpkin face mask by Bath and Body Works (I don't think they sell it anymore though




)


----------



## fickledpink (Oct 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kaeisme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Philosophy products..I love em' Ditto! I love their Microdelivery Peel.


----------



## Leza1121 (Oct 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *woolybully* /img/forum/go_quote.gif We all do it. Save for that good-to-the-last-drop beauty necessity; that product you'd never admit to being hopelessly addicted to despite its price. SO -- What's your beauty splurge??
Besides a dermotologist, I'd have to say La Mer. From La Prarie, Revive, Estee Lauder, to Oil of Olay, it's the best. What can I say...my skin knows what it likes?!

Hi,
My splurges are getting facials, using product lines like Carol's Daughter, Dermalogica and Repechage. I also love the hand lotions from Kiehls.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Oct 29, 2006)

i guess body washes. i got one the other day, and i cant beleive it but i spent $22 on it at sephora (on occation its Origins salt soap stuff which is $11).

or else clinique moisturizers would be second.


----------



## lemonapple (Oct 29, 2006)

All I use on my face is ordinary soap, if it feels a bit dry them some of my essential moisture lotion by vaseline.

It doesn't get any other fancy products :-s It's worked well so far, I'm always being told how young I look for my age! I guess I'm scared with too many lotions etc I'll stretch my skin everyday putting them on.


----------



## taurus67 (Oct 29, 2006)

I haven't had a splurge for a while but I'm going to order some DMAE 4% serum, mandelic acid and maybe a peel from skincarecentral soon.


----------



## Leony (Oct 29, 2006)

Estee lauder Advanced night Repair and Natura Bisse Glycolic peel.


----------



## Becka (Oct 29, 2006)

For me its Marcelle anti-wrinkle firming lotion - $25 for a small pot. Not too long ago I tried to cheap out and bought a different Marcelle cream for $12. It didn't do squat, had to go running back to get the usual anti-wrinkle firming stuff. I don't always notice what something does FOR my skin, until I stop using it ....


----------



## patsluv (Oct 29, 2006)

Estee Lauder Advanced Night Repair and Chanel foundations.


----------



## sealsm (Oct 29, 2006)

My microderm abrasion cream. Thankfully it takes me a while to use it up.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Oct 29, 2006)

i'm going to buy some Bobbi Brown skin care products tomorrow. I haven't splurge on skincare product in the last 4 months.


----------



## susanks1 (Oct 29, 2006)

Philosophy's microdelivery peel - $65. I love it though.


----------



## jessimau (Oct 29, 2006)

I third Philosophy's Microdelivery peel! It's such a good way to get glowy skin. Even though I use chemical exfoliators too, I need to use a good scrub every now and then. Also, the main line of products I use might be considered a splurge by some; I use Biotherm for most of my skincare.


----------



## SierraWren (Oct 30, 2006)

I don't have one--yet--but I'm looking!


----------



## cramberry22 (Oct 30, 2006)

splurge on usually skincare products such as cleansers, toners, spf moisturizers from 3Lab.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Oct 30, 2006)

I don't have any at the moment but I do love using expensive mosturisers they just feel so luxury.


----------



## Winkiedo (Oct 31, 2006)

My makeup usually Shiseido since I'm Asian and that's what works best for me, my skincare products from my trusted dermatologist and my IPL treatments. I plan to add laser for my underarms too


----------



## anne7 (Oct 31, 2006)

I'd say Clinique's Total Turnaround cream, but it's been d/ced. There is a serum version of it now, but I love how the cream makes my skin so soft and glowy looking in the morning after it soaks in all night.




It's about $36, so it's a splurge for me. My aunt uses Philosophy, and I want to try that as well.


----------



## monniej (Oct 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *fickledpink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ditto! I love their Microdelivery Peel.

ditto for me! then add my sundari moisturizer and mama lotion.


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Oct 31, 2006)

I don't really spend a lot on skincare products. I find that the drugstore stuff does the same as the high end stuff.


----------



## maryfitz24 (Oct 31, 2006)

My clinical basic skin care...cleanser, scrubbing beads, eye cream. LOVE them!


----------



## katrosier (Oct 31, 2006)

Chanel rectifiance intense eye cream and ROC enydrial emollient body balm.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Nov 1, 2006)

Biotherm eye cream for $35


----------



## LVA (Nov 3, 2006)

my skin care splurge would hafta be Dr. Brandt MDB in a Jar





Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It would be the Bobbi Brown Buffing Beads. They are expensive but IMO, they have made my skin a lot better. i am sooo lemming these


----------



## xlibbyx (Nov 3, 2006)

its not pricy at all, but proactive, i cant live without it, its sooo amazing and totally does what it says its going to do without making things worse before they get better.

i also use nivia cream when i have dry spots in the winter, i love it


----------



## korina981 (Nov 3, 2006)

i wouldn't say i splurge on one thing. i'd say i end up buying at least one new skin product ever week.


----------



## Chipidy (Nov 4, 2006)

Oh boy, for me I'd have to say it's my beloved Kinerase! It's pricey, but it's totally turned my skin around, and I've tried everything out there. I love it!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Nov 5, 2006)

I have to say Mario Badescu's products! I just love their stuff, it does my skin good!


----------



## hellokittysmom (Nov 9, 2006)

shiseido pureness line and dhc deep cleansing oil!


----------



## Micki (Nov 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *korina981* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i wouldn't say i splurge on one thing. i'd say i end up buying at least one new skin product ever week. I'm the same way. I'm a product junkie. If I can't afford much, I'll load up at the drugstore. But I can't say that there's anything high-end that I use and love so much that its irreplaceable.


----------



## CamaroChick (Nov 20, 2006)

Without a doubt, it's Clarins Extra-Firming Age-Control Lip &amp; Contour.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Nov 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *goddess13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif At the moment, I don't really have one.


----------



## foxybronx (Nov 20, 2006)

Foundations, i have spent over $40 on them. Lancome Hypnose is $22 but i wont ever go without it,

Skin care: Murad acne system used to cost me and arm and a leg. Retin A micro when i didnt have insurance, also and arm &amp; a leg. Bliss Steep Clean peel. TCA peels. Now i am using simple stuff, that has been working great.


----------



## FeverDream (Nov 21, 2006)

l spend a decent amount on skincare, because I don't often wear foundation, so my skin has to look good on its own merits. I have a few expensive peels/exfoliants (Bliss Steep Clean is AMAZING), I have a couple antiaging serums (the one from Juice is nice), and I use murad moisturizers. The most expensive thing I bought recently was a little tube of Hylexin for $95, so it better work!!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Nov 23, 2006)

Currently I get these products Gatris from EL, but when I stop working for them, I will certainly splurge on:

Advanced Night Repair

Idealist Skin Refinisher

Future Perfect Anti-Wrinkle Radiance Cream for Dry Skin

Idealist Micro-D


----------



## terri (Nov 25, 2006)

Sometimes in the winter my skin gets so dry. That I use vaseline. Really helps


----------



## sweetsugar (Sep 29, 2007)

Chantecaille Jasmine &amp; lily healing mask and Chanel skincare products!!


----------



## mowgli (Sep 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *PrettyFlowers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I used to use Revive also but I always wanted to try the $1,000 serum but I can't afford that!




Wow! Save your money and get Boots protect and perfect serum for Â£16 (~$32)...it was the only anti-aging product that delivered what it promised..
as for me, my beauty splurges would have to be Alpha Derma CE by Janson Beckett, (~$114) its made my skin so soft and fresh (I was mistaken for a school child the other day, and Im 27 :S!), and Guerlain Midnight Secret, it really does make you look so fresh after a late night..its $106 but it does last forever..

My other staples are dirt cheap though, vaseline or and camellia oil mixed with bio-oil over the Alpha Derma, and castor oil under the eyes, aspirin and queen helene to keep spots at bay..


----------



## AlexZ81 (Oct 4, 2007)

I didn't take great care of my skin until a friend showed me her Mary Kay Miracle Set and Microdermabrasion Set. I was really hesitant to try it because my skin is sensitive, but it worked wonders and after a few days (and my samples running out) I bought the sets for myself.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 5, 2007)

the priciest thing i buy for my skin now is olay moisturizer for $27.


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 5, 2007)

i like Juice Beauty &amp; Avon advanced repair cream. It's pricy but I like it a lot.


----------



## crazy88 (Oct 6, 2007)

philosophy's products


----------



## enyadoresme (Oct 9, 2007)

christian dior hydra-satin corps

i spent so much money for it to suck

ugh....it makes my skin itchy and tingly....and i have eczema so once i start itchin a rash is sure to come soon after


----------



## magosienne (Oct 9, 2007)

La Roche Posay hydraphase, it's hard to find a light texture that still moisturises your dehydrated skin. it costs like 17US$, but i would buy it whatever the price.

i'm also considering buying all about eyes but clinique products are so expensive here ! instead i ask for samples at sephora niark niark.


----------



## nuberianne (Oct 13, 2007)

I am going to order one of the kits from Sage skincare within the next couple of days.


----------



## fawp (Oct 13, 2007)

For a while it was Estee Laude's Idealist (which is AMAZING); it really improved my skin tone and cleared my breakouts. In fact my skin has improved so much that after two bottles I don't need it anymore. I really think it helped my skin get over some weird hormonal/age adjustment hump and normalize itself. That might sound crazy but I really don't think my skin would be as healthy as it is now if I hadn't used that product.


----------



## lglala84 (Oct 13, 2007)

My whole line for acne from VIVANT seems to be the only thing working for my noninflammatory acne........along with facials to remove impurities.


----------



## fiji (Jan 20, 2008)

md skincare alpha beta daily face peel $75 for 30 days, ouch!!

I wonder how this compares to the philosophy microdelivery peel though?


----------



## ~*Helen*~ (Jan 20, 2008)

My Liz Earle Cleanser, Toner and Moisturiser sets me back a bit but its worth it for the way it makes me skin feel!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *PrettyFlowers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I disagree! The expensive ones normally is what you spend of rare or high concentration of particular ingredients. You apply less on your skin because more is not needed.It is all about quality.

high price does not equal good quality, some drugsotre stuff is indeed as good as high end, i think. Paula Begoun would agree



I spend a lot of money on Clinique, and Estee Lauder.. but most of the time I go with Oil of Olay and neutrogena, since they are extremely good quality, IMO. I also like to buy La Roche Posay and Vichy which are not that expensive, but still not that cheap either.


----------



## beaglette (Jan 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif high price does not equal good quality, some drugsotre stuff is indeed as good as high end, i think. Paula Begoun would agree



I spend a lot of money on Clinique, and Estee Lauder.. but most of the time I go with Oil of Olay and neutrogena, since they are extremely good quality, IMO. I also like to buy La Roche Posay and Vichy which are not that expensive, but still not that cheap either.

Agreed. I LOVE Oil of Olay products. They are my HG for skin care. Here is what I use:
Regenerist Microdermabrasion &amp; Peel System (Regenerist Microdermabrasian &amp; Peel System- 2x weekly

Regenerist Daily Regenerating Serum Regenerist Daily Regenerating Serum, fragrance free- morning and night

Total Effects 7X Visible Anti-Aging Vitamin Complex Total Effects 7x Visible Anti-Aging Complex, fragrance free- morning and night

Olay Definity Illuminating Cream Cleanser Olay Definity Illuminating Cream Cleanser

I've run out of the following:

Regenerist - The Regenerating Collection Regenerist Trio

Regenerist Thermal Skin Polisher Regenerist Thermal Skin Polish

Hydrate &amp; Cleanse Antioxidant Lathering Face Wash Olay Hydrate &amp; Cleanse Antioxidant Lathering Face Wash

I am planning on getting the above 3 that I have run out of and also am going to get:

Regenerist Micro-sculpting Cream Regenerist Microsculpting Creme

Regenerist Eye Derma-Pod Anti-Aging Triple Response System Regenerist Eye-Derma Pod Anti-Aging Triple Response System

Regenerist Eye Lifting Serum Regenerist Eye Lifting Serum

Regenerist Night Recovery Moisturizing Treatment Regenerist Night Recovery Moisturizing Treatment

Obviously, I am an Oil of Olay LOVER!





Warmly,

beaglette


----------



## Maysie (Jan 21, 2008)

My Mario Badescu herbal hydrating gel is is $30 for an ounce, and I also love Oil of Olay regenerist thermal skin polisher, I like its like $15 or $16 dollars for a thing of it (use it every day)


----------



## revei (Jan 21, 2008)

Clinique's All About Eyes Rich...$27.50...then again most eye creams are pricy


----------



## monniej (Jan 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif then add my sundari moisturizer and mama lotion. i've been around the world and back again with my products, and the winner is still my sundari neem and avocado moisturizer. they raised the price about 4 times in 6 months and i was so mad i tired to find another product. no such luck. my skin loves this stuff so now i just suck it up and buy it! lmao~


----------



## sweetsugar (Jan 23, 2008)

I love my Chantecaille Jasmine &amp; Lily Healing mask, it retails for $65 for 1.7oz jar!


----------



## wvteacher (Feb 1, 2008)

I recently ordered NIA24 moisturizer and sunblock. The moisturizer was $75 and the sunblock $55. I read about it on Dr. Bauman's blog, skinguru.com. I am hoping it will even out my skintone. I usually don't spend that much but if it helps it will be worth it.


----------



## bayousaintgirl (Feb 10, 2008)

Hummm I think I may have found mine. Revive! The samples I am using already have me wanting the Full sizes! I have not taken the plunge yet though. I have never paid that much for any skin care product, I am still wondering how well it works long term, but Wow! on the short term so far


----------



## inertia (Feb 10, 2008)

I splurged on Prevage but won't repurchase, as I saw no results worth justifying the $150 price tag. Since buying that I haven't been in a hurry to try any more expensive products.


----------



## sunbunny (Feb 10, 2008)

the SK-II skin treatment essence

for a big bottle it's $124 =o

but i got it a few weeks ago for my birthday in san francisco

and i love it so much

but i don't think i'll be able to afford it again haha


----------



## ladylynn90 (Feb 13, 2008)

For my body I splurge big time on Laura Mercier Creme' Brulee and any Fresh Products!!!! Love them. My most recent facial splurge is the Detox line by Lon Cosmetics for my face which claims youthful results while not being super expensive. Will let you know if it works


----------



## speedy (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't have one at the moment.


----------



## magosienne (Feb 13, 2008)

i have to add i definitely splurge on sunscreen, in the sense i'm not afraid of buying stuff from Vichy, Clarins or La Roche Posay (they're supposed to be better than the supermarket ones too).


----------



## love2482 (Feb 21, 2008)

Obagi skin care line. $200 + dollars! I have had it for well over a year though, and use it pretty much every day.


----------



## hc123 (Feb 21, 2008)

the only product i've stuck to for over a year is Ultraceuticals Even skin tone serum &amp; the SPF30 mositerizer..


----------



## makeupcrazy (Feb 22, 2008)

I used the decleor range just love it .It really works wonders for me


----------



## magosienne (Feb 22, 2008)

yes, i have used one face mask from decleor, it cost a good amount of money but the tube lasted long and it was really effective. if i can judge a brand on one product, this one is great.


----------



## makeupcrazy (Feb 22, 2008)

yeah , I love the night balms they are fantastic for winter skin.I guess it is exspensive but a little goes a very long way


----------



## erikaj35 (Feb 25, 2008)

My biggest body spurge is Fresh's Sake Bath! It is wonderful but $80!!!!! Crazy!


----------



## Fatimah (Feb 25, 2008)

Sunscreen is my number one splurge...I buy everything else from the drugstore and do my own facials at home. But I always must have a top quality sunscreen that offers complete protection from UVA+UVB rays, I look for Mexoryl in the ingredients list...my skin is sooo going to thank me 10-20 years down the line....my other splurge would have to be perfume.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Feb 26, 2008)

mine would be;

Cleanser mix by derm using cetaphil and other stuffs

Toner- Nope

Mask_ sometimes i'll do my own oatmeal mask

Moisturizer: Kiehls Sodium PCA oil free moisturizer

Night cream- A yellowish cream made by my derm

just a question

My acne is somewhat reduced but everyday i'll be getting tiny2 whiteheads, but its so easy to make it dissapear with tissue.Isit becoz of the night cream?


----------



## Icecream (Mar 11, 2008)

My biggest splurge would be emu oil.


----------



## beautifuladdiction (Mar 12, 2008)

Philosophy 'Purity Made Simple' cleanser


----------



## bCreative (Mar 12, 2008)

Don't have one. I'm very cheap! If something that I use frequently suddenly got higher I would go to something cheaper!! Never hurt to try something new!


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 12, 2008)

None. The only thing, apart from makeup, I use on my face is sunscreen.


----------



## laurreenn (Mar 16, 2008)

i have a lot of skin care products and i can never use them all. probably the latest splurge was the erno laszlo line.


----------



## elision (Mar 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *LVA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif my skin care splurge would hafta be Dr. Brandt MDB in a Jar





i am sooo lemming these

yay !!! Another Dr.Brant fan ! They rock !


----------



## michelledreams (Mar 16, 2008)

i'm in the process of creating a new routine, so I plan on trying some of these products you guys are mentioning


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Mar 19, 2008)

I really don't splurge on skincare, I'm happy with my Queen Helene face masque.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Mar 20, 2008)

I totally splurge on skin care and I find its worth it. I brush on a little powder and I look like I spent hours perfecting my face.

So I defintly splurge on Guerlain Cleansing Milk and Iris Toner, think they are around 45$ each, but they last a year, and leave my skin more beautiful than anything. Also Elizabeth Arden 24Hour Moisturizer, around 30-40$, but also lasts a year and its just perfect for my skin, use it all year round.

My mom buys Guerlain exfoliator and I use that from time to time too.

I use to use Neutrogena and Marcelle before getting this stuff, and it honestly really didn't compare. Now my skin looks beautiful 24/7 and thats the most important part I think.


----------



## Cams (Jul 24, 2008)

The Obagi line...does not compare to drugstore brands at all. I alternate it every other day with regular drugstore treatments coz it's so expensive, and it still works amazingly in treating acne.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jul 24, 2008)

*I splurge on European Facials, and Repechage products (mask, cleanser, moisturiser, C-Serum). I LOVE their stuff! They have some special patented ingredients, and seaweed that really helps heal the skin.*

I also like Pevonia products...the SMELL...UUUUMMMMM!

Both brands are sold only in professional spas. They're pricey, but they _do_ work.


----------



## moccah (Jul 24, 2008)

I'd use to have a splurge but now I really dont since I have found products that dont cost me 4 ribs anymore.

The only thing I'm willing to splurge on is the new goodie from guerlain, I dont really know what the exact name is, the one has real gold in it and the other exists out or different colors pearls that come out liquid, they both have this gorgeous and I do mean really gorgeous look on the skin. It costs about 50 euro in holland (about $75/80) But I dont care, Its more of a make-up/make-up base than a moisturizer though


----------



## Grindy (Jul 26, 2008)

Aqua Matt face cream by Apivita... can't live without it!!

I also love Fix+ by MAC... keeps my MMU foundation flawless for a long, long time!


----------



## jessica9 (Jul 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Kathy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ditto on La Mer. It makes my skin so soft. Or Freeze 24/7 Anti-Wrinkle Cream works awesome too. The prices though. Ouch! I don't use everyday to stretch it out cause I just can't afford to buy it all the time. If you like Freeze 24/7 products, you should try Dianna Yvonne's ATX products. They are WAY cheaper than Freeze 24/7 and actually work at inhibiting muscle movement after you take the product off your face. I've been using it for over a month and it has erased pretty much any line I had under my eyes. It is not as strong as botox, but it's a lot stronger than the ingredients in Freeze 24/7 (and safe). The ATXra is a spot treatment you use twice a day for several weeks, and the results last several months I believe. 
I think my biggest splurge is Retin A Micro - that stuff is expensive! I've used it since I was a teenager, and I've always had nice skin with it, so I keep using it. Also Prevage! I do notice a difference in my skin when I use it. Oh yeah...and European sunscreens! Gosh...I splurge a lot on skincare.


----------



## Kathy (Aug 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *jessica9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If you like Freeze 24/7 products, you should try Dianna Yvonne's ATX products. They are WAY cheaper than Freeze 24/7 and actually work at inhibiting muscle movement after you take the product off your face. I've been using it for over a month and it has erased pretty much any line I had under my eyes. It is not as strong as botox, but it's a lot stronger than the ingredients in Freeze 24/7 (and safe). The ATXra is a spot treatment you use twice a day for several weeks, and the results last several months I believe. 
I think my biggest splurge is Retin A Micro - that stuff is expensive! I've used it since I was a teenager, and I've always had nice skin with it, so I keep using it. Also Prevage! I do notice a difference in my skin when I use it. Oh yeah...and European sunscreens! Gosh...I splurge a lot on skincare.





Hhmmm...thanks for the suggestion. I've never heard of that brand though. Where would I find it?


----------



## Shelley (Aug 30, 2008)

My most expensive skin care splurge has been Vichy Aqualia face moisturizer. It costs around $35.00 Canadian. I like the rich formula moisturizer for winter.


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Aug 30, 2008)

almost every lancome cream there is out there..literally. I collect them more than use..haha for just in case times? lol but I use on a daily basis Cliniques redness relief scrub,cleanser and moisturizer.


----------



## fireplace (Aug 31, 2008)

somme institute Transport Pads..I love them.


----------



## Tyari (Jun 4, 2009)

Dermalogica skin care line.


----------

